# Cant save profile in Dirt3



## ghantaukay (Dec 16, 2011)

Help me. I have Dirt3 installed on my pc. I cant save my games.The save profile option is greyed out .I have Batman Arkham City too which is also Windows Live profile game and that gets saved fine. But with Dirt 3 when I close the game and come back to it later I am taken to the NEW PROFILE creating page. And then I have to start the games ALL OVER again !. I have tried all avenues. I deleted the game and reinstalled it in C Drive like I had been advised but to no avail. Please help me. I have a GPWL account and have tried to update my profile but am unsuccessful. How can I play this game offline? I dont want to play it online as my internet connection is lousy.HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## Gollum (Dec 16, 2011)

you need to download the update which is prompted at the start of the game 
"please download the update for this game via windows live" (something along those lines)
after downloading this update, you still wont be able to save your game right away.
SO close the game (the right way, not alt+f4) and as soon as you do that, the installer will autostart and install the update. after that follow the onscreen instructions (also delete the dirt3 folder from the appData folder in c drive).

Also you need a high speed internet connection for the download to finish. It took me more than 1 hour to download the update. worst thing is, the update can only be downloaded ingame. no other way around it.

Hope you have the retail full version cause I don't think it has a crack etc. I bought this game for playing online and online play is quite awesome.
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/579/91066295.jpg
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/6453/28117420.jpg
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/2984/63634035.jpg


----------

